# October 2017 PE Results Survey



## justin-hawaii (Dec 3, 2017)

After you receive your results, can you please take a few minutes to fill out a survey?  This will help the future PE test takers get an idea on the references used, number of hours spent studying and which topics are difficult/easy.  

Power October 2017 PE Survey Link:  https://goo.gl/forms/XseluKZn7dRvCtQi2


----------



## Bonsai (Dec 4, 2017)

Looks like one of your questions should have check boxes instead of radio buttons -- people definitely used more than one reference!


----------



## justin-hawaii (Dec 4, 2017)

Thanks for pointing that out.  I just fixed it.


----------



## justin-hawaii (Dec 4, 2017)

I will post the results of the survey as we get more completed surveys. 

*Power Survey:*


----------



## justin-hawaii (Dec 5, 2017)

More results from the survey below.  Please take the survey, if you haven't already done so.  

Power October 2017 PE Survey Link:  https://goo.gl/forms/XseluKZn7dRvCtQi2


----------



## bripgilb (Dec 15, 2017)

Do these results update live?  Or could you update this survey please?

I'm really hoping more people submit their results for fails.


----------



## justin-hawaii (Dec 16, 2017)

@bripgilb please see this link for the survey results:  https://docs.google.com/forms/d/14qDwsedhVPLhwKr7-Eqzx9FVIDkKg_a1Jcj1UyF3r4M/viewanalytics

Assuming that those 2 people that put in 60% and 65% as their fail scores, then it looks like the highest fail score was 52.


----------



## bripgilb (Dec 27, 2017)

Thank you!


----------



## justin-hawaii (Jan 3, 2018)

I just published my analysis on the survey results to come up potential passing scores, pass rates as a function of study hours and pass rates as a function of years of experience.  

http://engproguides.com/powersurvey.html


----------

